#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Save to non-outlook folder prompt

## dreinisch

With Outlook 2007, is there a way to have a prompt ask if me if I wish to save the email as message format and provide a pre-determined link to a folder allowing me to select from the subfolders within?

----------

